# PSI POOL CUE KITS



## WriteON (Jul 1, 2019)

I am reluctantly saying do not buy the kit unless you are curious and want an introduction to cue making. A decent 2 piece cue can be purchased for $50-150 that would be better than the PSI kit. Cue making is complex. I’m a dedicated PSI customer and hurts to flame this kit. I can’t see it being a quality player.


----------



## mark james (Jul 1, 2019)

One of my bucket list chores is to make some pool cue pens - not actual pool cues.  I have downloaded several threads from IAP members who did these, and have the Gisi DVD.  Just need to make the time.  From what I have read of actual pool cue making, it is a multi-year process with many incremental stages.  So I suspect your thoughts are spot on.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 1, 2019)

mark james said:


> One of my bucket list chores is to make some pool cue pens - not actual pool cues.  I have downloaded several threads from IAP members who did these, and have the Gisi DVD.  Just need to make the time.  From what I have read of actual pool cue making, it is a multi-year process with many incremental stages.  So I suspect your thoughts are spot on.


Pool cue pens would sell very well. Pool players buy anything pool related. I have ideas but will not move on them. I don’t feel like getting involved for now. I’d use a rubber stylus for the bumper. White acrylic for the ferrule. Small piece of dark brown wood for the tip. Shaft would be maple. The butt most likely cocobolo or bacote. Maybe white acrylic for a joint collar between the butt/shaft. It would represent ivory. I have a decent cue collection and would gladly show pictures for design ideas if anyone is ever interested. Also have a very good pool forum to advertise on.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 1, 2019)

Pool cue pens are on my bucket list also and have a ton of ideas. Someday will get around to it as they say. Making a true pool cue is not easy and would never be on my list.


----------



## thebillofwrites (Jul 2, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> Pool cue pens are on my bucket list also and have a ton of ideas. Someday will get around to it as they say. Making a true pool cue is not easy and would never be on my list.



John, I've seen a lot of your work. You are quite the craftsman. Cue making is really not hard for one with your talents. It just requires time, and the right tools, and patience!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 2, 2019)

thebillofwrites said:


> John, I've seen a lot of your work. You are quite the craftsman. Cue making is really not hard for one with your talents. It just requires time, and the right tools, and patience!



Thank you for the endorsement. Time is sketchy but I do have the patience. The tools is another thing. You do need a good cue lathe to do that kind of work that is accurate. No room for this. Just not in the cards. But I will guarantee you will see some sort of pool cue or related pens in the future. Right now I am working on my house but I did clean the shop up some last week and have some projects I want to start on. I may even include some pens.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 2, 2019)

WriteON said:


> Pool cue pens would sell very well. Pool players buy anything pool related. I have ideas but will not move on them. I don’t feel like getting involved for now. I’d use a rubber stylus for the bumper. White acrylic for the ferrule. Small piece of dark brown wood for the tip. Shaft would be maple. The butt most likely cocobolo or bacote. Maybe white acrylic for a joint collar between the butt/shaft. It would represent ivory. I have a decent cue collection and would gladly show pictures for design ideas if anyone is ever interested. Also have a very good pool forum to advertise on.


Just my opinion, The PSI kit is a waste of money for those interested in cue making. I'm an Avid pool player and good friends with a few cue makers. Pool cues take time to make, unlike pens. You can't make one in a weekend!!

What are some of your better cues in your collection? I just picked up a Dennis Dieckman 4 point Billiard Cue. I have a nice Nitti that collects dust and my playing cue is a wrapless Cocobolo 4 point with curly maple.


----------



## WriteON (Jul 2, 2019)

EBorraga said:


> Just my opinion, The PSI kit is a waste of money for those interested in cue making. I'm an Avid pool player and good friends with a few cue makers. Pool cues take time to make, unlike pens. You can't make one in a weekend!!
> 
> What are some of your better cues in your collection? I just picked up a Dennis Dieckman 4 point Billiard Cue. I have a nice Nitti that collects dust and my playing cue is a wrapless Cocobolo 4 point with curly maple.


Hi. My best is a Doc Frye from 1965. Most of mine are production. I have a love/weakness for Schon Hoppe Tributes (bumperless). Current player is a Predator iKon 2-1 with  REVO shaft. Have a few Predator sneaky’s. Your DD is now a collectible. Nitti’s are fabulous cues. I’m waiting for a Hightower
Micro ll lathe. Bought it for joint protectors, ring turning (coring). I’m GoldCrown on AzB and OnePocket.org. Happy pool and may the rolls be with ya


----------

